# Advice needed to fox proof chicken run



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

As title really, bl@@dy fox has been back today in broad daylight and taken 5 of my rescue hens. 

If you use electric fencing which strand/s do you electrify or do you use poultry netting?

Any ideas on how to keep the foxes out greatfully received!


----------



## eggs (7 November 2012)

I used poultry fencing connected to a mains charger for a number of years. I used additional plastic fence posts to keep it upright and taut. A few weeks ago when it was very windy a couple of the posts started to lean (I din't notice this) and the b*****s fox must have jumped over it and killed three of my chickens. I moved the remaining chickens into an empty stable and saw the s*****g fox come back at dusk for the next couple of nights to where they used to be.

I think if I had noticed that those posts were leaning the fox wouldn't have got over it.


----------



## LittleBurd83 (7 November 2012)

I understand your frustration. We keep a few hens in our back garden and its so hard to keep the fox out, my hens have always been taken during the day. We ended up covering their pen with chicken wire over the top of it. But you have to make sure that there are no gaps in it at all as they will get in even the smallest hole (I found that out the hard way!) is it possible to put netting over the top of it or is their pen too big for that? I don't know that electric fencing is much of a deterrent to a hungry fox as they will usually find a way through it but it isn't something I have personally tried.


----------



## Ladyinred (7 November 2012)

Daughter uses builders Heras panels. Not totally fox-proof but the best solution she has found. You can often buy slightly damaged ones on ebay for about £4 each.


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

Are Heras panels like the ones they use for round pens?  

(Scuttles off to ebay for a look)

I think I probably am going to have to totally enclose the run - just such a shame as I love seeing them round the garden.

At least fox took them this time, last time just left the bodies behind.

Thanks for replies.


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2012)

We dug the fence into the earth, with boards so they couldn't dig under, and also hardcore either side to prevent digging.  Two years on, with no fox attacks, we were quite impressed.

Last week a stoat managed to get in, kill one, injure another and was just attacking a third when I brought the horses in and shouted at it, scaring it away.  It ran under a 2" gap underneath the gate.  So our rescue hens are now shut in a stable and not very impressed - after two years wandering about a huge pen they are not enjoying life being shut up again.

Any ideas how to stoat proof a run?  They're so tiny they squidge under anything. Was thinking about rescuing a Jack Russell to put in the run with them!!


----------



## flirtygerty (7 November 2012)

Having lost both my hens and ducks 12 in all, while working nightshift, I feel your pain, the builders fencing is a good idea but use fruit netting over the top, foxes are determined little suckers, they climb and dig underneath.
I believe the recomendation is bury the wire at least 6ins below ground.
I now seem to live in a fox free zone, my flock of 8 come and go as they please, anyone want a gorgeous Buff Orpinton Cockeral, bought when sex was unknown


----------



## flirtygerty (7 November 2012)

A Jack Russell will just finish the job the stoat started.
But aren't hens lovely things to have around


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2012)

flirtygerty said:



			A Jack Russell will just finish the job the stoat started.
But aren't hens lovely things to have around
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know!  I should shut the two labs in with them, they're not remotely into hens but would scoff all their corn!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 November 2012)

We used to keep our hens totally loose to dig around the yard; but after one visit too many from the fox, that was it, they're now in an enclosed run.

We employed a professional: who basically took the panels of chicken wire for the fence and stapled it into the ground for at least a foot and then stamped it down with hardcore and earth. 

We also put up an electric fence-wire about six inches from the ground - we use just an ordinary fencer and always make sure its turned on.

Also....... apparently foxes will keep away from human pee plus dogs poo and pee; so, erm, you know what to do!!


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

I'm pretty certain a stoat had a go at one of mine the other evening  - we had a bit  of a drama on the farm so I was a bit late shutting them in and one of my Light Sussex girls was missing.  I have a very opinionated ex battery hen who would really like to live in the house so we compromise and she sleeps in a dog cage inside the back door (and comes in the house to share your lunch and terrorises the spotty dogs but that's another story!) - went to shut her in and the missing hen was in there with her but with a wound on her neck. The lady who lived here before me said she had a problem with stoats and her chooks.

No idea how you keep them out - solid walls?

Those builders panels look promising, could you dig them in so there is no gap underneath or are they too heavy?


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

I had heard about foxes not liking human pee but thought it had to be male pee and sadly I have no man to pee for me!!!!!  I do encourage my young Grandson to wee in the garden though!

Not convinced on the dog wee/poo though as I have three dogs who have the run of the entire garden and the fox just keeps coming back.


----------



## flirtygerty (7 November 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Yeah, I know!  I should shut the two labs in with them, they're not remotely into hens but would scoff all their corn!
		
Click to expand...

LOL, my 2 GSD's were the same, loved visiting the chicken run, for what they could scrounge.
Builders panels are good, but they won't keep out stoats, can't think of anything that would to be honest, could you not put rat traps out where the hens can't get to, squirrels are the main problem here, worse than rats and stoats put together


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2012)

jodie3 said:



			I'm pretty certain a stoat had a go at one of mine the other evening  - we had a bit  of a drama on the farm so I was a bit late shutting them in and one of my Light Sussex girls was missing.  

 - went to shut her in and the missing hen was in there with her but with a wound on her neck. The lady who lived here before me said she had a problem with stoats and her chooks.



Those builders panels look promising, could you dig them in so there is no gap underneath or are they too heavy?
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly how I found one of my hens the day before I lost one and then caught the stoat in the act of going for another...

The issue we have with the gap under the gates is its on a slope, so wouldn't open...  

I think we may have to electrify the area around the gaps perhaps.  Its so annoying.  Everything was going so well!!


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

The trouble is a stoat is so small and quick!

I was told they bite their necks and suck the blood out - don't know if that is true or not.  Surely a stoat wouldn't be able to take a body away?  Now a mink would....................

I was talking to a friend who now lives in France and she says where she lives there are no foxes so she doesn't have to worry about her hens - sounds good to me!


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2012)

The body was totally missing, just feathers everywhere.  Hubby and I are unagreed as to what it was.  He and my dad reckon it was a fox that jumped in and out again, but I think it was too much of a coincidence that I saw a stoat attacking another hen  later the same day.  I THINK it was a stoat - it was about 30metres away and shot off as soon as it saw me.  It was a palomino colour..

Sorry Op, I'm taking over the question about foxes.


----------



## flirtygerty (7 November 2012)

Just a thought, since dogs are a real deterrant to foxes, could you not put a dog run around around your chicken run, even on a temporary basis, with the colder weather, all wildlife are looking for extra food and a fox will keep coming back as will stoats till there's nothing left for them, even if the dog was left during the day, there would be scents left, making foxes wary


----------



## flirtygerty (7 November 2012)

Honey08 said:



			The body was totally missing, just feathers everywhere.  Hubby and I are unagreed as to what it was.  He and my dad reckon it was a fox that jumped in and out again, but I think it was too much of a coincidence that I saw a stoat attacking another hen  later the same day.  I THINK it was a stoat - it was about 30metres away and shot off as soon as it saw me.  It was a palomino colour..

Sorry Op, I'm taking over the question about foxes.
		
Click to expand...

Going on the colour, it sounds more like a ferret, a stoat is reddish brown with a paler belly, given your predator I would use traps, stoats, ferrets and mink all kill for fun


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2012)

Dunno, seemed too small to be a ferret or weasel.  Hubby has spent hours tarting up the fence in the run, but I'm nervous to put them back in.

Hubby has a client who is a gamekeeper, so we are waiting for him to pop round and advise us.  In the meantime the hens are safe, but bored in the spare stable, only coming out for a free-range inthe afternoon when I'm doing evening stables - just enough time to trash the muckheap for me!


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

All summer I've left the back door open so Precious the English Bull Terrier can wander in and out and hopefully act as  a deterrent - although she is soft as butter and would probably befriend the fox and invite it in!  (Dalmatians have to be contained indoors or they escape houdini style to come and find me) But now the weather is colder my cottage is so cold I can't keep the door open and Prec says she would need a thermal dog coat if she has to be on fox patrol outside.

Joking aside, what's so annoying is because I live and work on the farm I often pop in at odd times during the day so the wretched fox must just be watching all the time as I have never actually seen him in the garden but certainly smelt him and found his poo.


----------



## Tiggy1 (7 November 2012)

flirtygerty said:



			A Jack Russell will just finish the job the stoat started.
But aren't hens lovely things to have around
		
Click to expand...

Love it!! My JRT hasn't killed a hen for 12 months but shouldn't speak too soon!!


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

I think weasels are tiny, stoats are  a bit bigger and usually a chestnutty colour with white underparts.  I actually have ferrets in a run in the garden but none have escaped so can't blame them. Mink are ferret sized but much more evil.


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2012)

I just googled it, and think it could have been a stoat with a winter coat perhaps?  

Whatever it was, it was a vicious little git!  Even more annoyingly, I think it lives under the portable stable on the yard that we keep straw in.  Last year we were over run with rabbits, and I think that kept it busy.  This year the rabbits haven't come back, so its looking for something new..


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

Oh dear, that is annoying if you think it is a resident stoat as its just going to keep coming back and probably bring its family with it!

If its finished off the rabbits perhaps if you can keep your hens in and safe for a while  it might move off to a more plentiful hunting ground?


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2012)

Yes I think thats the only plan really.  

Well, off to bed now.  Nice talking to you.  Hope your hens are safe too!x


----------



## jodie3 (7 November 2012)

Thank you,  not too sure where to put them tomorrow, might have to stay in while I fortify the garden!


----------



## lazybee (7 November 2012)

I've had problems with foxes and a critter called a Fouine (stone Marten) here in France. I've lost all my chickens (only had 8) I now have big ducks and geese and have special poultry electric fencing around the run. I still had a persistent fox who got in and took a duck; and almost got another one. One of my neighbours helped out in the end with a trap, he caught the fox and shot it. The Fouines I caught in a humane trap, it would be the same with stoats


----------



## flirtygerty (8 November 2012)

Tiggy1 said:



			Love it!! My JRT hasn't killed a hen for 12 months but shouldn't speak too soon!!
		
Click to expand...

Jack Russells are smashing dogs, but when we had our livery yard, a liveries JR got into our apparently secure chicken run and severely hurt two of my hens, Auntie Banty, my light sussex bantem broody died in my arms, another had a trip to the vets, was so badly torn she was pts, not the dogs fault, it was just being a dog and it showed the faults in my run, but the loss of Aunty Banty hit hard, my GSD bitch was always leashed until the chooks had said hello and settled down, then was allowed to go free, I'm not saying all dogs are bad, but some do what they are bred to do


----------



## WelshD (8 November 2012)

I breed chickens and cannot be bothered to go round shutting goodness knows how many coop doors so my birds are all kept in runs most of which are full height with proper sized mesh doors, roofed and also sat on a bed of mesh 

A fox can bite through chicken wire and netting, weldmesh of 19g or stronger (the lower the number the stronger it is) is best

Keeping them in runs is a shame but I get no problems with rats in the run, no wild birds nicking food, no sodden wet runs, no fighting between cockerels and best of all I am not tied to letting them out and shutting them in


----------



## WelshD (8 November 2012)

Re- read that - I sound really lazy but with about thirty separate runs/coops/sheds it all takes loads of time, there are over a hundred feeders and drinkers to fill daily too.....


----------



## Ladyinred (8 November 2012)

WelshD said:



			Re- read that - I sound really lazy but with about thirty separate runs/coops/sheds it all takes loads of time, there are over a hundred feeders and drinkers to fill daily too.....
		
Click to expand...

Lol yes, daughter has the same sort of numbers. The builders panels have worked really well for her, she has 5 or six enormous runs and they are easily moved up and down the field to allow for fresh grass. Well.. I say easily, is moving 100+ birds ever truly easy when there is always one who doesn't want to move thank you very much?

She also had a visiting stoat last year but luckily for the hens someone shot it for her. Vicious things!

If her border collie sees a fox he will chase it and has come very close to catching one several times before he decides that it might not be such a good idea and he backs off. But it does seem to deter them from coming back as often as they used to. Even though they can no longer get in, the very sight and smell of them upsets the hens and they stop laying.


----------



## Tnavas (8 November 2012)

My friend used to raise pheasants and the only way he kept the fox out was to have an electric fence low around the bottom of the run

First spray off all grass and other vegetation for about 6" from the fence line. Any grass that touches the electric fence will short it out.

My friend stapled outriggers to the posts supporting the chicken wire and then attached the electric fence cord to them - he used half hitches (knots).

Do the same to the top of the fence if the run is not fully enclosed.

Did he dig his way in? If so then bury some chicken wire just below the surface so that there is some on the inside and most on the outside. Securely attach the wall fencing to the buried wire. 

Keep the area around the electric fence totally clear of vegetation so it never shorts as you can guarantee they will be waiting for that day and will act immediately. 

Foxes are eveil when they attack your poultry, my friend lost a whol run of baby pheasants - only a couple missing the rest just murdered and left


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (8 November 2012)

Just to follow up on earlier post, yes a stoat can definitely kill and remove an adult chicken. Have seen it and also seen it dragging a massive buck rabbit along the track. I called out, it stopped, basically gave me the finger in the look it gave me, then dragged the rabbit all the way up and over a stone dyke. 

Stoats are hard to protect against as they can get through a gap of an inch ish, they can flatten themselves. 

Foxes - I think I would be calling in a man with a gun so long as it wasnt the time of year when there were young cubs in the picture....


----------



## ozpoz (8 November 2012)

Some Guinea fowl are said to be a fox deterrent.This seems to work for mine, as long as they stay in the fields. However, whenever one of them decides to go broody in the woods, it is doomed...
I recently acquired two lovely little lavender pekins, for fun, not eggs( they are so sweet!) and after reading this I am very worried about stoats


----------



## indie999 (8 November 2012)

I have a wonderful Omlet cube but built my own wooden run(a bit like a rabbit run to save money). Its nice and large so they can be out if I am out. I let them out when I am around but I do know the fox has been in even if I have been about 20 yards away.Fox eyesight is bad but they smell all that lovely chicken!

I do sometimes put it onto a hard standing and have used slabs to stop digging. Omlet do a run that has a skirt on it and it is moveable but costly. I do move it around the garden every so often I dont use chips(did all that not necessary). I have let the dog out to chase the fox looking into the chickens.

Re Electric fencing smallest holes and I have powered off normal 12v electric fencing remember to surround the house as fox will climb. I found electric fencing a pain when the grass grows it gets tangled up easily. It can fall over if not fixed properly. 

If the chickens are roaming free unfortunately Russian roulette, big chance to get killed.


----------



## jodie3 (8 November 2012)

Guinea fowl don't seem to be a deterrent but definitely give you warning a fox is about.  we have some on the farm and have often warned us to the presence of a fox.

All chickens are cross but safe and shut in today.

I think I am going to go down the electric fencing route combined with builders panels.  We have people who shoot on the farm and it just seems for every one they get another one moves in.


----------

